# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  عدم پشتیبانی برنامه های Android  نوشته شده در Delphi XE5 با زبان پارسی

## عقاب سیاه

درود

دوستان کسی موفق شده برای زبان پارسی با دلفی XE5 چیزی بنویسه؟؟
فکر کنم از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکنه  :ناراحت: 
البته در حالت طراحی جز راست به چپ نشدن  :اشتباه:   مشکلی نیست اما وقتی کامپایل میشه نوشته های فارسی حروف جدا جدا می شند  :گریه:   :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
جدا جدا و برعکس می شن؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

بنده تست کردم و جدا میشن
یعنی بین حروف فاصله میندازه

----------


## یوسف زالی

"سلام" می شه "س ل ا م" یا "م ا ل س" ؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

از من دقیقا میشه
س ل ا م

----------


## یوسف زالی

به نظرم فونت ها رو به صورت تک تک شناسایی می کنه.
این رو که می گذارم کپی کنید و تست کنید:
ﺳﻻﻣ

ببینید همین جوری که گذاشتم نمایش داده می شه؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

از این راه هم استفاده کردم
کلا ریخت بهم
از Character Map استفاده کردم برای این موضوع
این سلام که شما نوشتید از همون Character Map استفاده کردید؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

آره از همون استفاده کردم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
دوستان این موضوع ارتباطی با دلفی نداره. ببینید گوشی های مختلفی که ساخته میشن مربوط به مناطق جغرافیایی مختلفی هستند. برای اینکه حروف جدا از هم نشون داده نشه باید رامهای عربی ساپورت روی گوشی نصب باشه. در ضمن اگر تخصص این کار رو ندارید پیشنهاد می کنم که این کار رو خودتون انجام ندین چون مثلاً در مورد گوشی های HTC ممکنه که با مشکل اساسی مواجه بشین چرا که این گوشی ها از امنیت بالایی در این مورد برخوردارند.
موفق باشید...

----------


## Delphi 2010

پس اگه گفته شما صحت داشته باشه نمیشه که
چون ما برنامه میخوایم بنویسیم و روی همه گوشی ها اجرا بشه
پس خود دلفی فکر این جاها رو کرده

----------


## BORHAN TEC

دوست عزیز بعیده این موضع ارتباطی با دلفی نداره. اتفاقاً این مشکل در مورد برنامه های جاوایی هم وجود داره و فقط مربوط به دلفی نیست. مثلاً گوشی های HTC که برای مناطق wwe و خیلی از مناطق دیگه ساخته میشه این مشکل رو دارند. معمولاً در ایران برای اینکه رام های عربی رو روی این گوشی ها بریزند از روشهای مختلفی استفاده می کنند مثل Goldcard و تغییر cid و ... که این موضوعات در تخصص تعمیرکاران گوشی های هوشمند است. در هر صورت آنچه که مشخص است این است که باید رام عربی روی گوشی نصب باشه. من هنوز وقت نکردم که با دلفی برای آندروید برنامه بنویسم. شاید مشکل از دلفی باشه ولی بعید به نظر میرسه چرا که این مشکل بیشتر مربوط به رام نصب شده روی گوشی میشه.

----------


## Delphi 2010

اگه مشکل فارسی با رام عربی حل بشه که مشکل بر میخوریم با ساخت برنامه های فارسی برای گوشی

راه حل ساده تری یعنی وجود نداره

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به چه مشکلی بر میخوریم؟!!! من نمیگم که همیشه باید حتماً رام عربی نصب باشه ولی این مشکل با نصب رام عربی حل میشه. مثلاً خیلی از برنامه نویسان اندروید میگن که اگه این مشکل به وجود بیاد دست ما نیست و میگن ممکنه روی بعضی گوشیها این مشکل به وجود بیاد ولی بدونید که اگه چنین مشکلی به وجود بیاد راه حلش همینه که گفتم. این مسئله ای که گفتم راه حل کلی بود ولی همانطور که گفتم باید دلفی رو در مورد ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی تست کنم تا ببینم که آیا دلفی هم در این خصوص مشکل داره یا نه که این مورد هم تقریباً بعید به نظر میرسه.

----------


## Delphi 2010

پس منتظر نتیجه تحقیقاتتون هستیم

----------


## loo30fer

اگه میشه یک نمونه از برنامه اندروید رو اینجا ضمیمه کنید تا من روی گوشیم تست کنم.

----------


## Nima NT

به نظر میاد به خود گوشی مربوط میشه
من یه برنامه ساده کامپایل کردم ، روی Samsung جواب نداد و به مشکلاتی که در بالا عنوان شده برخورد کردم ولی در HUAWEI کاملا" درست کار کرد ( مشکلی در نمایش عبارات فارسی وجود نداشت )

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> سلام
> دوستان این موضوع ارتباطی با دلفی نداره. ببینید گوشی های مختلفی که ساخته میشن مربوط به مناطق جغرافیایی مختلفی هستند. برای اینکه حروف جدا از هم نشون داده نشه باید رامهای عربی ساپورت روی گوشی نصب باشه. در ضمن اگر تخصص این کار رو ندارید پیشنهاد می کنم که این کار رو خودتون انجام ندین چون مثلاً در مورد گوشی های HTC ممکنه که با مشکل اساسی مواجه بشین چرا که این گوشی ها از امنیت بالایی در این مورد برخوردارند.
> موفق باشید...


تلفن من با هیچ نرم افزار فارسی دیگه ای مشکلی نداشته و نداره جز اون هایی که با دلفی نوشته می شن
بعد هم مگه پشتیبانی از فارسی از نسخه 3 کامل به اندروید اضافه نشده؟؟ اون مشکلات ماله قبل این نسخه مگه نیست؟؟؟


واسه من رشته های فارسی برعکس و جدا جدا مشن یعنی حسن میشه ن س ح  (xperia go)

----------


## BORHAN TEC

نسخه 3 مربوط به تبلتهاست ولی از نسخه 4 به بعد زبان فارسی به صورت ذاتی به اندروید اضافه شده ولی به صورت پیشفرض گزینه های آن مشخص نیست.

----------


## عقاب سیاه

خوب پس نباید روی گوشی های با اندروید 4 مشکلی داشته باشه
اخه چرا فقط با دلفی این مشکل پیش میاد؟؟

----------


## Saeid59_m

بابا تازه نسخه اولشه یکم صبر کنید 
این موضوعات رو به اطلاع خود Embarcadero هم برسونید

----------


## Jabdon

سلام . رفقا راه حلی پیدا نکردین ؟

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> بابا تازه نسخه اولشه یکم صبر کنید 
> این موضوعات رو به اطلاع خود Embarcadero هم برسونید


من چندین باز ایمیل زدم ولی جواب درست نمی دن یعنی اصلا اون پاسخ دهنده متوجه نمیشه !! اعصابما خورد کرده  :خیلی عصبانی: 
من میگم هرچی میگم اون طرف یه جواب الکی میده اخرین بار هم گفته فارسی را از کنترل پنل اضافه کنید!!!! تا توی ویندوز درست بشه! فکر کنم نمی دونه اندروید چیه  :متفکر: 

دوستان لطفا شما هم پیگیری کنید شاید کسی جواب گرفت

----------


## BORHAN TEC

کجا پست زدین؟

----------


## عقاب سیاه

امیل زدم جواب می دن اما نامربوط

----------


## Jabdon

منم به این آدرس ایمیل زدم ولی جوابی نداد .  info@embarcadero.com

----------


## BORHAN TEC

بهتره که این موضوع رو در فروم شرکت Embarcadero و بعد از آن در QC مطرح کنید.

----------


## عقاب سیاه

من گزارش دادمش:
http://qc.embarcadero.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=119045

دوستان لطفا پیگیری کنید شما هم

----------


## nice boy

> من گزارش دادمش:
> http://qc.embarcadero.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=119045
> 
> دوستان لطفا پیگیری کنید شما هم


 آقا دستت درد نکنه که گزارش دادی ولی کلی غلط املایی و دستوری در متن داشتی :اشتباه: 
اینجوری خوب اون بنده خدا نباید هم بفهمه موضوع چیه! :ناراحت:

----------


## عقاب سیاه

اوه خوب شما درستشا واسم پخ کن ادیتش کنم!! شرمنده سواد ما این قدر بود  :اشتباه:

----------


## Jabdon

آقا این جواب داده ببین چی گفته :)



> Tomohiro Takahashi at 9/17/2013 8:01:11 PM -
> Unfortunately, FireMonkey does not support Arabic..


فکر کنم باید خودمون دست به کار بشیم . شده مستقیم تکست رو نقاشی کنیم شاید درست بشه .

----------


## Delphi 2010

طبق گفته خودشون متاسفانه فایرمانکی پشتیبانی از فارسی و عربی نمیکنه
خب رسیدیم به قبل Unicode شدن دلفی در زمینه برنامه نویسی موبایل
دوباره مشکلات داریم توی برنامه نویسی موبایل فکر کنم چندسالی طول میکشه تا این رو هم حل کنن

----------


## firststep

سلام اما توی فایر مانکی که من پروژه تحویل دادم ساپورت می کنه حالا درسته که کامل نه ولی تا حدودی چرا 
کسی از دوستان رو nexus امتحان کرده؟؟
ایا روی simulator هم همین طوره؟؟؟؟

----------


## عقاب سیاه

درسته در فایرمانکی تغریبا پشتیبانی میشه اون هم یک کامت هست نه جواب شرکت

----------


## Jabdon

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...uld-in-android

----------


## Saeid59_m

دوستان کسی می تونه ک ر ک XE5 رو برام Email  کنه Saeid59_m@yahoo.com

----------


## Mask

> دوستان کسی می تونه ک ر ک XE5 رو برام Email  کنه Saeid59_m@yahoo.com


سریال داره.
QDF4-CTSDHV-RDFCFE-FEAN

----------


## ayub_coder

> سریال داره.
> QDF4-CTSDHV-RDFCFE-FEAN


اینو چطور میشه استفاده کرد؟ پیغام میده سریال درست نیست. توی DN هم ثبت نام کردم

----------


## firststep

با سلام 
من xe5 نصب کردم ولی خبری از friemonkey mobile نیست چرا؟

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> با سلام 
> من xe5 نصب کردم ولی خبری از friemonkey mobile نیست چرا؟


یک بار پاکش کنید دوباره نصب کنید حل میشه

----------


## firststep

> عقاب سیاه 
> نقل قول: عدم پشتیبانی برنامه های Android نوشته شده در Delphi XE5 با زبان پارسی
> 
>  نوشته شده توسط *firststep*  
> با سلام 
> من xe5 نصب کردم ولی خبری از friemonkey mobile نیست چرا؟
> 
> 
> 
> یک بار پاکش کنید دوباره نصب کنید حل میشه


 
سلام 
عزیز این کارم کردم نشد..... همون آش و کاسه
کسی نمی دونه مشکل از چیه

----------


## firststep

من از اینجا down کردم
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...er_xe5_win.iso
دوستان همچین ممشکلی نداشتن؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
این موضوع به پکیجهای Design Time مربوط میشه. قبلاً در لینک زیر یه بنده خدا در مورد تقریباً مشابهی روش کار را شرح داده است:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=1748
خلاصش اینه که باید به منوی Component بری , گزینه Install Packages رو انتخاب کنی و تیک کنار گزینه های مورد نظر رو فعال کنی.
یا حق...

----------


## Saeid59_m

یه مشکل بزرگ دیگه هم اینکه حجم فایلهای تولید شده خیلی زیاده مثلا یه فرم ساده حدود 5 مگ فضا می گیره و باعث دیر اجرا شدن برنامه می شه این در صورتی است که برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا حجم خیلی کمتری دارند و سرعت اجراشون هم بیشتره

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> یه مشکل بزرگ دیگه هم اینکه حجم فایلهای تولید شده خیلی زیاده مثلا یه فرم ساده حدود 5 مگ فضا می گیره و باعث دیر اجرا شدن برنامه می شه این در صورتی است که برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا حجم خیلی کمتری دارند و سرعت اجراشون هم بیشتره


 درسته، معمولاً برنامه هایی که به صورت Native هستند حجم بالاتری دارند و این موضوع تقریباً همه جا صادق است.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> یه مشکل بزرگ دیگه هم اینکه حجم فایلهای تولید شده خیلی زیاده مثلا یه فرم ساده حدود 5 مگ فضا می گیره و باعث دیر اجرا شدن برنامه می شه این در صورتی است که برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا حجم خیلی کمتری دارند و سرعت اجراشون هم بیشتره


چون حالت اجرای فایل Exe روی Debug هست شما گزینه Relase رو انخاب کنید.

----------


## ayub_coder

> چون حالت اجرای فایل Exe روی Debug هست شما گزینه Relase رو انخاب کنید.


با Deploy کردن حجم فایل خروجی یک برنامه hello world تقریبا 5  مگابایته که حجم نسبتا زیادیه.

----------


## saeed6162

> عقاب سیاه نقل قول: عدم پشتیبانی برنامه های Android نوشته شده در Delphi XE5 با زبان پارسی
> 
>  نوشته شده توسط *firststep*  
> با سلام 
> من xe5 نصب کردم ولی خبری از friemonkey mobile نیست چرا؟
> 
> 
> 
> یک بار پاکش کنید دوباره نصب کنید حل میشه


سلام و خسته نباشید
من هم نسخه Xe5 رو گرفتم و نصب کردم و فعالش هم کردم
اما خبری از Android توش نیست!!
jdk رو هم گرفتم نصب کردم
اما نتونستم بصورت دستی android sdk  و ndk رو نصب کنم
اگه میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری می تونم Android dev tool  رو داشته باشم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> با Deploy کردن حجم فایل خروجی یک برنامه hello world تقریبا 5  مگابایته که حجم نسبتا زیادیه.


همین الآن یه فرم ساده رو در XE5 تست زدم در حالت Relase حجم 2.5 مگ

----------


## Nima NT

> همین الآن یه فرم ساده رو در XE5 تست زدم در حالت Relase حجم 2.5 مگ


فکر کنم منظور این دوستمون برای برنامه های اندرویدی هستش

----------


## ayub_coder

> فکر کنم منظور این دوستمون برای برنامه های اندرویدی هستش


دقیقا منظورم اندرویده

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> دقیقا منظورم اندرویده


شرمنده ما دیگه خیلی پیر شدیم. عذرخواهی می کنم.

----------


## ayub_coder

برای کاربران ایرانی 5 مگابایت حجم بسیار بالایی هست.. برنامه های نوشته شده با جاوا حجم خیلی پایین تری دارن.

----------


## hp1361

سلام

من متن یک Button رو بر روی فرم فارسی می نویسم در زمان اجرا برعکس نمایش میده اما همون متن رو Showmessage میدم درست نمایش میده!

کسی تست کرده ببینه چطوریه؟ آیا راه حلی تا الان پیدا نشده برای مشکل فارسی؟

ممنون

----------


## hamidkarimy

متاسفانه به دلیل اینکه firemonkey از Open GL برای رندر کردن استفاده میکنه نه تنها زبان فارسی و عربی بلکه هیچکدوم از زبانهای پیچیده رو ساپورت نمیکنه و فعلا باید صبر کرد تا یا tms براش کنترل های native بسازه مثل کاری که برای ios کرده یا خود دلفی در نسخه های بعدی فکری به حالش بکنه ولی فعلا به فارسی فکر نکنید واقعا هیفه.ولی خوب این حرکت رو به جلو دلفی رو باید به فال نیک گرفت

----------


## arianofiran

سلام
ظاهرا این پچ جدید میتونه مشکل را حل کنه. فقط نیاز به لایسنس معتبر داره
اگر کسی داره و دانلودش کرد برای همه به اشتراک بذاره

http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/29644

----------


## عقاب سیاه

این سری کامپوننت هم احتمالا مشکل را حل می کنند
هنوز فرصت تستشون را نکردم
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfdelphiandroid/

----------


## gbg

نه اون پچ حل نمی کنه
من تست نکردم از مارکو کانتو پرسیدم گفت کاری انجام نشده

----------


## taqawi

کسی این رو 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfdelphiandroid/
که جناب بابک یعقوبی گذاشتن تست نکرده؟

----------


## gbg

من تست کردم
برای من هنگ میکرد
ولی نمی دونم همین نسخش بوده یا نه

----------


## firststep

Update 2 نوشته rtl رو ساپورت می کنه درسته یا نه....؟

----------


## gbg

تو پست 57 جواب دادم
ساپورت نمی کنه

----------


## Mr.Aras

احتمالا باید تا xe6 صبر کنیم.

----------


## omid.fa

دوستان کسی مودونه چطور میشه فونت لیبل رو عوض کرد یه فونت اختصاصی براش انتخاب کرد. اگر این مشکل حل شه من میتونم مشکل فارسی نویسی رو حل کنم

----------


## omid.fa

دوستان اینو کسی می تونه نصب کنه : 
http://blogattach.naver.net/3da82192...ype=attachment

کنترل های نتیو برای اندروید دلفی

----------


## nice boy

> این سری کامپوننت هم احتمالا مشکل را حل می کنند
> هنوز فرصت تستشون را نکردم
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfdelphiandroid/


من تست کردم درست کار می کنه

----------


## siavash_fe

سلام  به همه دوستان 
بعد از کلی سر کله زدن با firemonkey اخر تونستم یک پچ برای مشکل فارسی بودن بنویسم 
فایل AndroidFMXPatch.zip از حالت فشرده خارج کنید بعد به مسیر نصب دلفی برید پوشه Embarcadero\RAD Studio\12.0\lib\android  در این مسیر دو فولدر debug و release هستند فایلها را در این پوشه ها کپی کنید 
دقت کنید حتما از فایلهای قدیم Backup بگیرید .
من فایلها با نسخه Xe5 update 2 نوشتم نمیدونم تو نسخه های دیگر xe5 جواب میده یا نه 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_eW...?usp=drive_web


موفق باشید
مصطفی فیض ابادی

----------


## mkarimpour

باعرض سلام و خسته نباشيد
دو نكته در مورد زبان پارسي و به طور كل زبان‌هاي راست به چپ وجود دارد. 1- نمايش درست كاراكترها 2 - پشتيباني از RTL يا همون BiDi 
مورد اول كه واضح است. مورد دوم بسيار مهم تر است كه بر مي گرده به نمايش كنترل‌هاي به صورت صيحيح در زبان‌هاي راست به چپ و همچنين زمانيكه متون به صورت مختلط است. براي مثال فارسي و انگليسي.
پس فقط نمايش درست فارسي اهميت نداره، مورد بسيار مهم نكته شماره 2 است كه به صورت كامل در VCL پشتيباني شده است.(BiDiMode = bdRightToLeft)
اين دوست عزيز كه گفتند اين پچ رو تهيه كردند،‌ من خودم قبلا مشابه اين پچ رو دانلود كردم از فروم رسمي شركت امباركادرو. آدرس رو هم در ذيل ميارم كه مرجع صحبتم باشه.
https://forums.embarcadero.com/messa...ssageID=598508 كه فقط مشكل نحوه نمايش كاراكترها رو اصلاح كرده بود و خودش هم گفته بود كه BiDi رو پشتيباني نميكنه.
اگر اين دوست عزيز واقعا خودشون اين كار رو كردند، بهشون تبريك ميگم و دوست دارم افتخار آشنايي با ايشون رو از دست ندهم.
و يه سوال ديگه از اين دوست عزيز، آيا فقط نمايش كاراكترها درست شده يا BiDi رو هم پشتيباني ميكنه؟
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## siavash_fe

> باعرض سلام و خسته نباشيد
> دو نكته در مورد زبان پارسي و به طور كل زبان‌هاي راست به چپ وجود دارد. 1- نمايش درست كاراكترها 2 - پشتيباني از RTL يا همون BiDi 
> مورد اول كه واضح است. مورد دوم بسيار مهم تر است كه بر مي گرده به نمايش كنترل‌هاي به صورت صيحيح در زبان‌هاي راست به چپ و همچنين زمانيكه متون به صورت مختلط است. براي مثال فارسي و انگليسي.
> پس فقط نمايش درست فارسي اهميت نداره، مورد بسيار مهم نكته شماره 2 است كه به صورت كامل در VCL پشتيباني شده است.(BiDiMode = bdRightToLeft)
> اين دوست عزيز كه گفتند اين پچ رو تهيه كردند،‌ من خودم قبلا مشابه اين پچ رو دانلود كردم از فروم رسمي شركت امباركادرو. آدرس رو هم در ذيل ميارم كه مرجع صحبتم باشه.
> https://forums.embarcadero.com/messa...ssageID=598508 كه فقط مشكل نحوه نمايش كاراكترها رو اصلاح كرده بود و خودش هم گفته بود كه BiDi رو پشتيباني نميكنه.
> اگر اين دوست عزيز واقعا خودشون اين كار رو كردند، بهشون تبريك ميگم و دوست دارم افتخار آشنايي با ايشون رو از دست ندهم.
> و يه سوال ديگه از اين دوست عزيز، آيا فقط نمايش كاراكترها درست شده يا BiDi رو هم پشتيباني ميكنه؟
> با تشكر فراوان


 سلام 
خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتی که دادید 
درمورد صحبت اول شما در مورد bidi کاملا درست در firemonkey  خبری فعلا از این موضوع نیست و فقط نمایش كاراكترها  درست شده .
در مورد صحبت بعدی شما منم خیلی خوشحال می شم :)  ولی مشکل در قسمت Android بسیار زیاده که فعلا دوستان قسمت فارسی دیدن 
مثلا در قسمت indy در ftp  مشکل وجود داره که اونم البته مشکلشو حل شد ولی  در کل اگر خواستید bug مربوط به ftp و همین مورد رو سورسشو در اختیارتون بزارم شاید شما بتونید کمک کنید 
که مشکلات دیگر هم حل شود 
موفق پیروز باشید

----------


## yaskowsar

اینجانب آزمایش کردم و فقط برای یک صفحه یا اکتیویتی درست عمل میکند ولی مشکلاتی دارد از جمله اینکه در یک صفحه نمیتوان هم از عناصر دلفی و هم از یک از  عنصرهای این کامپوننت استفاده کرد و مشکل بعدی اینه که اگر برنامه به دو صفحه تبدیل بشه باز هم برنامه اجرا نمیشود.

----------


## hp1361

> این سری کامپوننت هم احتمالا مشکل را حل می کنند
> هنوز فرصت تستشون را نکردم
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfdelphiandroid/
> 
> من تست کردم درست کار می کنه


با عرض سلام

دوستان اگر لطف کنند در مورد نحوه نصب این کامپوننت و کارهایی که باید انجام داد توضیح بدند ممنون خواهم شد

موتوشکرم

----------


## yaskowsar

این عناصر باید دوبار کامپایل شوند یک بار برای اندروید و یک بار برای ویندوز از فایلهای ترجمه شده اندرویدی آن برای نوشتن برنامه و از فایلهای ترجمه شده ویندوزی آن برای نصب خود عناصر ولی روی هم رفته مشکلاتی دارد که هنوز نمیتوان در آن بیش از یک صفحه استفاده کرد

----------


## parsidev

سلام
از دوستان کسی xe6 رو تست کرده ببینه این مشکل نمایش فارسی در برنامه های اندرویدی رفع شده یا خیر؟

----------


## arezoo_sh

سلام

در  XE6 نیز هنوز مشکل نمایش فارسی در برنامه های اندرویدی رفع نشده 

نسخه ای که تست شده این بود : 

RAD Studio XE6 Architect 20.0.15596.9843

----------


## delphi77

خیلی دلسرد کننده بود. کل پست‌ها را خواندم و نتیجه هیچ

----------


## 101101000

من هم سری کامپوننت های DPF رو تست کردم و درست کار میکنه... هم لیبل و هم TextEdit راست چین میشه و کلمات رو هم درست نشون میده

----------


## hesarkhani

> من هم سری کامپوننت های DPF رو تست کردم و درست کار میکنه... هم لیبل و هم TextEdit راست چین میشه و کلمات رو هم درست نشون میده




دوست عزیز من این کامپوننت ها رو گرفتم اما کار نکرد
پیغام میده با ویندوز سازگار نیست
ویندوزم 64 بیتیه

----------


## 101101000

منم ویندوزم 64 بیتیه و مشکلی ندارم شاید نسخه ای استفاده میکنی متفاوت باشه.

----------


## hp1361

با عرض سلام

دوستان اگر لطف کنند در مورد نحوه نصب این کامپوننت و کارهایی که باید انجام داد توضیح بدند ممنون خواهم شد

موتوشکرم

----------


## 101101000

> با عرض سلام
> 
> دوستان اگر لطف کنند در مورد نحوه نصب این کامپوننت و کارهایی که باید انجام داد توضیح بدند ممنون خواهم شد
> 
> موتوشکرم



حتما.. ابتدا باید بدونم که از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟ یا اینکه e-Mail بده براتون نسخه ای که استفاده میکنم ارسال کنم تا نصب کنید. 
نصبش هم کاری نداره یه DPK برای XE6 داره که نصب میکنید و تمام :-)

----------


## nice boy

> سلام  به همه دوستان 
> بعد از کلی سر کله زدن با firemonkey اخر تونستم یک پچ برای مشکل فارسی بودن بنویسم 
> فایل AndroidFMXPatch.zip از حالت فشرده خارج کنید بعد به مسیر نصب دلفی برید پوشه Embarcadero\RAD Studio\12.0\lib\android  در این مسیر دو فولدر debug و release هستند فایلها را در این پوشه ها کپی کنید 
> دقت کنید حتما از فایلهای قدیم Backup بگیرید .
> من فایلها با نسخه Xe5 update 2 نوشتم نمیدونم تو نسخه های دیگر xe5 جواب میده یا نه 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_eW...?usp=drive_web
> 
> 
> موفق باشید
> مصطفی فیض ابادی


سلام دوست عزیز
من خواستم از این فایل ها در XE6 استفاده کنم ولی چون DCU هست کامپایل نمیشه. اگه امکان داره یا فایل Pas رو قرار بدید یا در صورت امکان فایل DCU برای XE6 قرار بدید
با تشکر

----------


## hp1361

سلام

من از Delphi XE6 استفاده میکنم. خودم فایل ها رو از سایتش گرفتم. اما با تنظیماتش مشکل دارم و نمیفهمم باید چکار کنم. مخصوصا فایل classes.dex که نمی دونم باید باهاش چه کنم.

ممنون میشم قدم به قدم توضیح بدید.

موفق باشیم

----------


## hesarkhani

سلام
من این کامپوننت رو نصب کردم
هیچ مشکلی و پیغامی نداد
اما وقتی کامپایل می کنم روی فرمم ی باکس زرد میاد کع داخلش نوشته سلام
نمیدونم از کجا میاد
و اینکه باید با classes.dex چکار کنم؟
از دلفی xe6 استفاده می کنم

----------


## RezaRahmati

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من خواستم از این فایل ها در XE6 استفاده کنم ولی چون DCU هست کامپایل نمیشه. اگه امکان داره یا فایل Pas رو قرار بدید یا در صورت امکان فایل DCU برای XE6 قرار بدید
> با تشکر


سلام
من هم همين مشكل رو دارم اگر ميشه فايل Pas يا dcu نسخه 6 رو بگذاريد
در ضمن براي ios چي؟

----------


## hesarkhani

مشکل کامپوننت حل شد
باید فایل کلاس رو داخل فولدر کلاس پروژه کپی کنید

فقط ی مشکل دارم
هر شی ای رو روی فرم میزارم میفته بالای فرم و روی شی های دیگه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hesarkhani

> حتما.. ابتدا باید بدونم که از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟ یا اینکه e-Mail بده براتون نسخه ای که استفاده میکنم ارسال کنم تا نصب کنید. 
> نصبش هم کاری نداره یه DPK برای XE6 داره که نصب میکنید و تمام :-)




ایمیلم رو براتون فرستادم
بی زحمت میشه ارسال کنید؟
بدجور گیر کردم
هربار نصب میکنم مشکلی نیست اما کنترلهای استفاده شده بالای فرم میفته اما در دیزاین مشکل نداره

----------


## gbg

> مشکل کامپوننت حل شد
> باید فایل کلاس رو داخل فولدر کلاس پروژه کپی کنید
> 
> فقط ی مشکل دارم
> هر شی ای رو روی فرم میزارم میفته بالای فرم و روی شی های دیگه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


تازه رسیدی اونجایی که من گیر کردم
ببین به نطر من برو سراغ جاوا ، خودمم همین کار رو کردم

----------


## یوسف زالی

بعد از گذاشتن شی یک بار کات و پیست کنید رو جایی که می خواهید، ممکنه در پیدا کردن Parent مشکل پیدا کرده باشه.

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> حتما.. ابتدا باید بدونم که از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟ یا اینکه e-Mail بده براتون نسخه ای که استفاده میکنم ارسال کنم تا نصب کنید. 
> نصبش هم کاری نداره یه DPK برای XE6 داره که نصب میکنید و تمام :-)


دوست عزیز هنگام نصب کامپوننت DPF اندروید این فایل یافت نمی شه DPF.Android.JTranslateAnimation.pas 

اگه دارینش برام پیام خصوصی می کنین وگرنه اگه راه حلی داره بفرمایید

ممنون

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> به چه مشکلی بر میخوریم؟!!! من نمیگم که همیشه باید حتماً رام عربی نصب باشه ولی این مشکل با نصب رام عربی حل میشه. مثلاً خیلی از برنامه نویسان اندروید میگن که اگه این مشکل به وجود بیاد دست ما نیست و میگن ممکنه روی بعضی گوشیها این مشکل به وجود بیاد ولی بدونید که اگه چنین مشکلی به وجود بیاد راه حلش همینه که گفتم. این مسئله ای که گفتم راه حل کلی بود ولی همانطور که گفتم باید دلفی رو در مورد ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی تست کنم تا ببینم که آیا دلفی هم در این خصوص مشکل داره یا نه که این مورد هم تقریباً بعید به نظر میرسه.



سلام
شاهین جان فک نکنم ربطی داشته باشه 

آخه من با ایکلیپس برنامه نوشتم بعد روی گوشی خودم نصب کردم فارسی ساپورت می شد ولی حالا با دلفی نوشتم و نصب کردم ولی فارسی بهم ریخت ....

----------


## hamedhd

سلام. من کامپوننت هایی که گفتید رو نصب کردم اما یه مشکلی با TextView دارم اونم اینه که وقتی تو یه فرم قرارش میدم و برنامه رو اجرا میکنم برنامه هنگ میکنه و یه صفحه مشکی نمایش میده. 
تا وقتی هم که این کنترول روی فرم قرار داره همینطوریه رو چندتا دستگاه تست کردم

----------


## soltex

سلام،
شرکت نرم افزاری شیوا پردازه تو سایتش اعلام کرده که تونسته مشکل فارسی نویسی آندروید را حل کنه .
پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به سایتش بزنید(بخش اخبار سایت)

www.shivacorp.com

----------


## 101101000

> سلام،
> شرکت نرم افزاری شیوا پردازه تو سایتش اعلام کرده که تونسته مشکل فارسی نویسی آندروید را حل کنه .
> پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به سایتش بزنید(بخش اخبار سایت)
> 
> www.shivacorp.com


سلام دوست عزیز
من تماس گرفتم و صحبت کردم. از همین کامپوننت FMX Native Component استفاده شده فقط باگ هایی که داشته در Align و ... بر طرف شده و قراره به عنوان کامپوننت محصول این شرکت به فروش برسه. البته فعلا خبری ازش نیست و فقط در حد یک ادعا هستش.

----------


## soltex

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من تماس گرفتم و صحبت کردم. از همین کامپوننت FMX Native Component استفاده شده فقط باگ هایی که داشته در Align و ... بر طرف شده و قراره به عنوان کامپوننت محصول این شرکت به فروش برسه. البته فعلا خبری ازش نیست و فقط در حد یک ادعا هستش.


منم باهاشون تماس گرفتم ولی گفتن یک تابع مبدل فارسی طراحی کردن و به صورت کامپوننت هم کار میکنه جالب تر اینکه من با مسئول طراحیشون صحبت کردم گفت اصلا از FMX Native Component  استفاده نشده و میخوان عکس هایی از محیط نرم افزار توی آندروید بزارن  ولی در رابطه با خرید هم گفت هنوز تصمیم نگرفتن حتی با شوخی میگفت که قیمت هم خودتون پیشنهاد بدید!!!

----------


## soltex

دوستان پست نرم افزار رو آپدیت کردند و یک عکس از محیط فارسی گذاشتن
Screenshot_2014-08-13-09-11-29.png

----------


## BORHAN TEC

ای کاش وسط این کلمات فارسی یک کلمه انگلیسی هم به کار می رفت تا ببینیم واقعاً درست کار می کنه یا نه :)

----------


## joker

> ای کاش وسط این کلمات فارسی یک کلمه انگلیسی هم به کار می رفت تا ببینیم واقعاً درست کار می کنه یا نه :)


فکر کنم مشکل داشته باشه ، بیمارستان فاطمه الزهرا (س) را ببین چطوری نوشته
ی ها همه ي عربی هستند
آ کلاه دار ظاهرا نداره
ولی در مجموع اگه ابزار درست حسابی برای پشتیبانی زبان فارسی در این دلفی ایکس ای بیاد من حاضرم بابتش پول بدم ( فک کن ی اصفهانی میگه پول میدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## hesarkhani

> با سلام 
> من xe5 نصب کردم ولی خبری از friemonkey mobile نیست چرا؟



با فیلتر شکن وصل شو
بعد بخش sdk manenger رو بروز کن
مشکل حل مشه
نمیخاد پاک کنی بعد دوباره نصب کنی

----------


## h264@gmx.com

سلام دوستان

توصیه می کنم یک سری به delphiandroid.blog.ir بزنید زیرا یکی از مشکلات مهم در XE7 (موسوم به "INSTALL_FAILED_INSUFFICIENT_STORAGE") را مطرح و حل کرده است. ضمنا اگر دوستان به لینک مربوط به مشکل فارسی اندروید در سایت Embarcadero مراجعه کنند و رای بدهند باعث اولویت یافتن آن و تسریع در حل مشکل خواهد شد انشاءالله

لینکها:
http://delphiandroid.blog.ir/1393/04...STORAGE_solved
http://qc.embarcadero.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?v=126216

رای برای حل مشکل فارسی:
http://qc.embarcadero.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?v=121012

----------

